# New plants



## Forester (Jul 30, 2006)

Is it a good idea to quarantine new plants from the lfs for a few days or weeks to make sure they don't have any unwanted guests? Or, are plants tank grown usually pretty safe?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i usually QT mine so i dont get any unwanted fish or snails or anything that i did not want


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I dip all my plants. The only hitchhikers you will get are snails and their eggs.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Damon i have picked up a few stray fish in mine b4


----------

